# Must be posher in Spain ??



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi

A small observation which maybe someone could explain ?

When i was looking for propertys last year it always made me laugh as the silly agents would constantly send details on Apartments ..

Now yes when i was 21 and looking for a place to live with me girlfriend then sure a good old bedsit or a Flat is fine ...But hardly a proper home is it ?

Now when i told all the agent this they seem to think that us brits love them and we should be honoured to have one 

They call them Apartments and stick a 300- 500k price tag on ?? The reality is its a Flat a fancy flat granted but a Flat . Now 500K for a Flat hmmmm and yet they think there great ?

So this brings me to my question ;

Are the Spanish Apartments posher than our old Uk Flats ?
And why dont they call them what they are ?

Or have i missed something here ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you tell the agent what you are looking for, they generally will show you what they have in your price range, if you dont want an appartment, then tell em and tell em what you do want. Some agents have been known to "mark up" prices, so its best to shop around and do research. when we were looking to buy, we would see the same property with different agents with up to a 100,000 euro price differential. In my opinon, there are a lot of hungry/greedy agents out there right now and its a buyers market

so shop around, search the web and visit the areas you're interested in, so you know what you're being told is correct. I think I'm telling my "granny how to suck eggs" with you though Big Pete!!LOL


Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Hi
> 
> A small observation which maybe someone could explain ?
> 
> ...


For 500k I'd be wanting something posh for sure.
That money would get you a 5 bedroom villa with pool & garage and magnificent views around here


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Flat is a UK word and apartment is American - they both mean the same. 500k here would get you a big mansion, with land and pool.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> For 500k I'd be wanting something posh for sure.
> That money would get you a 5 bedroom villa with pool & garage and magnificent views around here


Exactly , thats my thoughts also ..

So why do people buy them


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Exactly , thats my thoughts also ..
> 
> So why do people buy them


Low maintenance, generally more secure (off ground floor) and often for a view of the sea


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Low maintenance, generally more secure (off ground floor) and often for a view of the sea


Well yep but just like staying in a hotel surely ? No Private pool , No garden , Neighbours noise below , above and each side , sounds pretty depressing to me 

Fair enough if there cheap like 50k or something but some of the prices the builders are asking are taking the mickey surely ..

And they should tell it as we do there flats right


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Well yep but just like staying in a hotel surely ? No Private pool , No garden , Neighbours noise below , above and each side , sounds pretty depressing to me


Some people's dream is to live in a hotel  
Depending on how they are built you don't get much noise. 
Some people don't want gardens or pools. 

In the main CBD (Central business district) in the major cities in Oz you find lots of apartments because they are low maintenance, and Aussies, being very sociable anyway, don't tend to need gardens since they have their parties and BBQ's in the parks (fire bans permitting).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Exactly , thats my thoughts also ..
> 
> So why do people buy them


I've gotta be honest, I would much prefer an apartment - the reassurance of people close by, community spirit, someone else looking after the pool and gardens, especially as my husband commutes to the UK half the time. But, cos I've got two kids, two dogs and OH doesnt like the community/apartment type thing, it seemed more sensible to live in a house.


Jo


----------



## Two_In_Spain (Mar 9, 2008)

Add into the factor the communidad charges for the apartment block. Some are very flash - and for 500k I'd want bling!  But the community charges can be a killer, especially where lifts are involved and sometimes although you have the meetings you're now going to have much say if everyone else wants something and you don't - you still have to pay for it.
One of our friends lives in a block and his charges are over 1000 euros a year. They live on the 3rd floor, and the bill for the lift is done seperatly, those living higher up pay more pro rata.

For a holiday home a flat is possibly better, more secure but some want a garden - although I have seen terraces done beautifully, and with no grass to mow!!


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

I think Spain is definately posher if you spent most of your life in some grotty crap hole..................like Kent, or Sunderland.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> I think Spain is definately posher if you spent most of your life in some grotty crap hole..................like Kent, or Sunderland.



Eh.....?? I'm not sure whether can use the word "posh" to define the difference between those places?????


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

jojo said:


> Eh.....?? I'm not sure whether can use the word "posh" to define the difference between those places?????


Its ok Jojo its his attempt at adding a dig at me ,as i live in Kent 

Mind you Kent and Sunderland not quite the same sort of places are they


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Its ok Jojo its his attempt at adding a dig at me ,as i live in Kent


Well you're the one thats always telling us its a slum now!


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Well you're the one thats always telling us its a slum now!


Wouldnt use the term slum myself a tad harsh , decayed from what it was 10 years ago certainly , and very expensive place to survive for sure with expensive housing and highest costs on everything from loo paper to parking fees ,

But slum nope .. not yet but give it time i am sure long term it will go that way unfortunately .

Can you beleive the local council has just raissed Council taxes a further £ 200 a year !!! Now paying £ 50 a week to have 1 rubbish bag collected once a week 

Parking fees in the newly finished car park now priced at £ 3.50 !!! For 4 hours , cant pay for less , so if popping to bank for 10 minutes tough still £ 3.50 

a very very expensive slum area it will be indeed


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

the worde posh isnt applicable. Our opinions on the UK may differ, I personally think its going down the pan, I dont like the rules, the nanny state, the climate, the decaying infra structure. The lack of space and freedom.....

But I assume most of us came to Spain and its Islands to get away from the UK and enjoy the same things here, so therefore have a common alliance with each other???

Back to the title of the thread. Is Spain posher?? Its all better than the UK dont you think?? 

Jo


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> a very very expensive slum area it will be indeed


Is that possible?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> But I assume most of us came to Spain and its Islands to get away from the UK and enjoy the same things here, so therefore have a common alliance with each other???


No actually I go back quite regularly and enjoy my visits.
I make no excuses, I came here for the weather and cheaper cost of living. If I could have afforded to keep a property in the UK and Spain I would have. As it happens we are now thinking of buying a flat to keep as a bolt hole and for my daughter to live in.

I wouldn't say that you use the term posher .... its like comparing apples and pears, its just a different way of living .... cheaper ... and warmer


----------



## edew27 (Mar 22, 2008)

big pete,
you should ask them if the've got any council apartments! ha get your name on the list!


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

edew27 said:


> big pete,
> you should ask them if the've got any council apartments! ha get your name on the list!


LOL

yea damn good idea


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Many Spaniards actually prefer flats. My sister in law being one of them. There's no outdoor work to do (gardening etc). No "own pool" expense. Take into account some are duplex (two floors) or more and huge. Also I guess it's a boon if you have kids as they'll meet others from the complex and can play in safety.

I need a garage/workshop or I cant relax.  And frankly couldn't care less about a pool or garden. I do like space though.


----------

